# 2016 Obsession bows released



## chenashot (May 4, 2010)




----------



## chenashot (May 4, 2010)

Missed one


----------



## superslamsam (Nov 24, 2004)

I've never shot one, but those look like some nice bows!


----------



## E-2 (Sep 6, 2011)

Chenashot, do you have a list of finish options? Specifically the camo choices.

That flex system looks nice.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

Those look very nice !


----------



## batsonbe (Nov 29, 2012)

You beat me to this post! Those bows look awesome, can't wait to shoot a few


----------



## Meat Missle (Oct 23, 2009)

Looks like my sources were right on the 360 bow. I wasn't informed of the other new options


----------



## kdog23 (Jan 30, 2012)

At first glance this is the most impressive unveiling of the year for me. What are the chances these bows will hit advertised speeds?


----------



## E-2 (Sep 6, 2011)

kdog23 said:


> At first glance this is the most impressive unveiling of the year for me. What are the chances these bows will hit advertised speeds?


I like it too! If the K34 is hitting advertised speeds, I might not test shoot many new bows in my search for a new one.


----------



## Bow Only (Feb 1, 2004)

The grip on the K bows is a little more square on the front than the other Obsessions. I like it better.


----------



## E-2 (Sep 6, 2011)

Bow Only said:


> The grip on the K bows is a little more square on the front than the other Obsessions. I like it better.


Good to hear


----------



## Bow Only (Feb 1, 2004)

Also, more clearance with the flex roller guard.


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

Ok, sorry for beating a dead horse, but I'm seeing even more similarities to Xpeditions bows. I know they're different cam systems, but share the same designer (KS). The riser geometry is really close to that of the perfexion, and the grips looks similar on the sniper, Phoenix xl and k series bows. This doesn't bother me by no means, but it makes me curious to know if they're in cahoots or not. I personally like the looks of the defcon6 and M6. As well as the K34


----------



## Mike Pollan (Feb 6, 2015)

Wow... 

Dam Sexy looking bows!!!


----------



## chenashot (May 4, 2010)

E-2 said:


> Chenashot, do you have a list of finish options? Specifically the camo choices.
> 
> That flex system looks nice.


COLORS: Black, Realtree Xtra Green, Predator3D, Muddy Girl, Yeti Hardwoods (special ops, original grey, gunmetal, prairie, natural, blood trail, royalty, patriot) Glossy finish $35.00 Extra. Fades $100.00 extra
CAM COLORS: Black, Red, Sunburst Orange Riser Anodized $100.00 extra


----------



## E-2 (Sep 6, 2011)

chenashot said:


> COLORS: Black, Realtree Xtra Green, Predator3D, Muddy Girl, Yeti Hardwoods (special ops, original grey, gunmetal, prairie, natural, blood trail, royalty, patriot) Glossy finish $35.00 Extra. Fades $100.00 extra
> CAM COLORS: Black, Red, Sunburst Orange Riser Anodized $100.00 extra


Thanks!


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Very nice. Is there a def-con m6 and def-con 6 or are those two the same bow? I'll take one of those.


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

Different cam on K34 than addiction? Identical specs except speed?


----------



## E-2 (Sep 6, 2011)

brokenlittleman said:


> Different cam on K34 than addiction? Identical specs except speed?


Cams look different in the pics. Riser is different as well.


----------



## Meat Missle (Oct 23, 2009)

Looks to me like 1 is draw specific cam and the other has modules


----------



## chenashot (May 4, 2010)

brokenlittleman said:


> Different cam on K34 than addiction? Identical specs except speed?


Looks like it. Different cams, different grip profile, and of course the riser


----------



## Meat Missle (Oct 23, 2009)

I was speaking on m6 vs 6. Haven't looked closely at k vs addiction


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

Nice looking bows, now if I just had a place close to Me to try them out!!


----------



## E-2 (Sep 6, 2011)

Meat Missle said:


> I was speaking on m6 vs 6. Haven't looked closely at k vs addiction


That is the difference. Def-con M6 = modded, Def-con 6 = DLS


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Price of Defcon 6?


----------



## thomas 891 (Nov 8, 2014)

Anyone know if there is any obsession dealers close to southern mo.?any prices yet? Especially on the defcon six.


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

Great idea on the ATRG. Great specs, too.


----------



## Newdiggings (Feb 23, 2013)

Anybody else catch the Strother Slogan on the K32? "Extend Your Range"!


----------



## CamoFreak117 (Oct 25, 2010)

Xpedition is a sister company of Obsession. Xpeditions are mainly cam 1/2 and Obsessions are mainly binary cams. So preference to the shooter with cam system. I'm a binary guy so I lean more towards the Obsessions. I honestly can't stand cam 1/2s.


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

WOW! Most impressive 2016 lineup so far.

Is there going to be one cam for all the DL's listed? Or is there going to be a short DL cam?


----------



## Yichi (Dec 18, 2008)

The Addiction OBB is screaming at me for a test shoot. I love the look of that bow.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Wow - lots of bows in that lineup. Look great - anyone know when they'll be in shops?

On speeds I'll believe they hit them when I see it as they have missed ever since they came into existence.

I like the flex roller guard - awesome add and something I wish all bows had.

Not sure I understand the diffs in the K series (and do they have the flex roller guard too or something different?). Don't like the looks as much on the K vs. the Defcon but I might like the grip better?

Wonder what lead times will be this year.

On the surface a pretty impressive rollout.


----------



## thomas 891 (Nov 8, 2014)

Just talked to twisted arrow in poplar bluff mo. Looks like msrp on the defcon six will be 999$....


----------



## bro.betterley (Sep 8, 2007)

My Def-con 6 should be here tomorrow in kryptek typhoon orange cams


----------



## nflook765 (Dec 12, 2009)

Glad to see they are phasing out the ugly triangle deal in the riser. Having a short DL, I also like to see a short ATA offering for hunting.


----------



## Newdiggings (Feb 23, 2013)

Any idea if the flex roller guard could be retrofitted on to the evolutions and phoenix's?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

CamoFreak117 said:


> Xpedition is a sister company of Obsession. Xpeditions are mainly cam 1/2 and Obsessions are mainly binary cams. So preference to the shooter with cam system. I'm a binary guy so I lean more towards the Obsessions. I honestly can't stand cam 1/2s.


So OA and xpedition are both owned by the same parent company?


----------



## Newdiggings (Feb 23, 2013)

rodney482 said:


> So OA and xpedition are both owned by the same parent company?


No dont listen to him! Different bow companies all together, however the do both contract the same designer which is kind of messed up if you ask me!


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

Wonder why the defcon m6 has an 80# option while the defcon 6 does not.


----------



## Cole Henry (Oct 18, 2014)

So no Def con 7? Or did I miss it, i see the M7 with mods but not a draw length specific one.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Newdiggings said:


> No dont listen to him! Different bow companies all together, however the do both contract the same designer which is kind of messed up if you ask me!


Thank you!


----------



## sgrappone (Mar 19, 2012)

I like the specs on the K32. Much better riser design IMO.


----------



## chenashot (May 4, 2010)

Predator said:


> Wow - lots of bows in that lineup. Look great - anyone know when they'll be in shops?
> 
> On speeds I'll believe they hit them when I see it as they have missed ever since they came into existence.
> 
> ...


Looks like the K series uses a different cam. Also have a different grip profile and of course, different riser designs


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

chenashot said:


> Looks like the K series uses a different cam. Also have a different grip profile and of course, different riser designs


Cam looks the same on perfexi...I mean Phoenix XL.


----------



## JP61 (Jan 29, 2010)

Looks like an XSlide on the Fusion 6.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

some binary Xpeditions !!! good move


I like the looks of the K34 for sure...except the cable stop. nice line up fore sure. 


Wonder who feels like they are getting the sloppy second on the deal considering how similar Obsession and Xpedition are?


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

trial153 said:


> some binary Xpeditions !!! good move
> 
> 
> I like the looks of the K34 for sure...except the cable stop. nice line up fore sure.
> ...


How do you figure they are getting "sloppy second?" They got several new models out and Xpedition released 1.....single cam this year.


----------



## tacklebox80 (Feb 11, 2014)

:tongue::teeth::jam:


----------



## Giger (Feb 24, 2009)

Very nice looking line up. I feel like the risers look much better this year.


----------



## Jbowen (Nov 1, 2014)

Good looking bows!!!


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

chaded said:


> How do you figure they are getting "sloppy second?" They got several new models out and Xpedition released 1.....single cam this year.


It's an open ended question with only two possible answers. Feel free to take a stab at it. Even if you can't read into it, which is apparent. Your still a coin flip away from being right.


----------



## bogeyrider63 (Aug 17, 2006)

Nice lineup, really liking the specs. of the K34.


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

Predator said:


> Wow - lots of bows in that lineup. Look great - anyone know when they'll be in shops?
> 
> On speeds I'll believe they hit them when I see it as they have missed ever since they came into existence.
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly. Having been fooled more then once by this company and its posted ibo, I'll wait and see this time. 

Not to mention last years wait times. Now an even bigger line-up to produce this year. A tall order for sure. If they can pull it off, what a great year they will have. 

I wish them well.


----------



## E-2 (Sep 6, 2011)

trial153 said:


> some binary Xpeditions !!! good move
> 
> 
> *I like the looks of the K34 for sure...except the cable stop. nice line up fore sure. *
> ...


Cable stop??? Serious, I am color blind and can't decipher the pictures of the cams all that well.


----------



## Cole Henry (Oct 18, 2014)

What is the major difference in the whole K series line?


----------



## sean1 (Dec 5, 2009)

E-2 said:


> Cable stop??? Serious, I am color blind and can't decipher the pictures of the cams all that well.


I was guessing they meant string stop. Not a fan of it either. 

Glad they kept the addiction. And I guess the defcon m7 is close to the Phoenix


----------



## kdsberman (Apr 2, 2007)

Wow those bows look sweet! That would really be something if they could pull off those IBO's. Can't wait to hear some true test reviews.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

E-2 said:


> Cable stop??? Serious, I am color blind and can't decipher the pictures of the cams all that well.


Ah, I miss typed should have said string suppressor. The fuggly thing on the lower third of the otherwise nice looking Bow.


----------



## rsully661 (Apr 9, 2010)

The Phoenix xl in yellow looks bad*****
Maybe a something new to shoot for 3D


----------



## Newdiggings (Feb 23, 2013)

Another thing, it almost seems too much a coincidence... Xpedition has a new DefCon finish and Obsession comes out with a new DefCon series of bows! It almost seems like maybe someone is somehow playing both sides a little huh?


----------



## E-2 (Sep 6, 2011)

trial153 said:


> Ah, I miss typed should have said string suppressor. The fuggly thing on the lower third of the otherwise nice looking Bow.


Sheww. I was nervous for a second. All the specs on the K34 are great for me. String stops can be changed if needed.


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

Wow, way better then I thought it would be. Nicest line up by far, so far. Cant wait to see what the others come out with.


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

trial153 said:


> It's an open ended question with only two possible answers. Feel free to take a stab at it. Even if you can't read into it, which is apparent. Your still a coin flip away from being right.


Actually, I can read into it. You wouldn't have been asking the question if you didn't think it was so in some way (or trying to stir the pot  ). Obviously you can't read into my answer to your question but you will be relieved to know it too has two possible answers so you can get your coin out if it is too difficult.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

I don't believe there is any connection from an ownership or management perspective between Obsession and Xpedition. The only connection is that they contract out bow design to KS (one of the best regardless of what you think of him as a human being). The details on that and/or how long those relationships will continue I have no idea. Are there some commonalities in certain design elements? Probably...but not surprising. I don't know how much say KS has in branding decisions (thought he was just a designer) so the defcon thing is probably not intentional.

Now, enough about Obsession and Xpedition. This thread is supposed to be about the Obsession release so let's just stick to that.


----------



## w8indq (Dec 9, 2013)

chaded said:


> How do you figure they are getting "sloppy second?" They got several new models out and Xpedition released 1.....single cam this year.


maybe cos KS was designing alot of bows for ob this year?

k34=Kevin 34 lol


----------



## GuntherChaconne (Mar 9, 2015)

I definitely like these new risers better


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

w8indq said:


> maybe cos KS was designing alot of bows for ob this year?
> 
> k34=Kevin 34 lol


You are on to something there.

I think the K32, K34 and maybe the Pheonix XL were suppose to be Strother archery releases by the looks. The cams look the same on those 3.

Hmmmm....


----------



## Newdiggings (Feb 23, 2013)

Predator said:


> I don't know how much say KS has in branding decisions (thought he was just a designer) so the defcon thing is probably not intentional..


No, too much coincidence, some how that term got bounced off executives at both companys.


----------



## Newdiggings (Feb 23, 2013)

enkriss said:


> You are on to something there.
> 
> I think the K32, K34 and maybe the Pheonix XL were suppose to be Strother archery releases by the looks. The cams look the same on those 3.
> 
> ...


I'm a thinking I'm going to go out on a limb and agree with you.


----------



## namozine (Mar 15, 2013)

Really want to shoot that Phoenix XL...
Might have a home with my pair of Addictions...


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Nice Job!


----------



## L8drop (Nov 1, 2013)

I see a DEF-CON 6 in my future, not sure what the wait will be so I won't say near, just future.


----------



## Hey Abbott (Dec 12, 2013)

What a unveiling. Wish someone would stock obsessions near me.


----------



## triumph (Dec 24, 2009)

crazy4hunting said:


> My thoughts exactly. Having been fooled more then once by this company and its posted ibo, I'll wait and see this time.
> 
> Not to mention last years wait times. Now an even bigger line-up to produce this year. A tall order for sure. If they can pull it off, what a great year they will have.
> 
> I wish them well.


Could not have said it better. I was fooled also with their posted speeds. Wondering if they include replacement shims with their 016's ?


----------



## Bow Only (Feb 1, 2004)

Newdiggings said:


> No, too much coincidence, some how that term got bounced off executives at both companys.


Kevin has no input on the names. Obsession trademarked the name prior to they're release and had no idea they were going to use it.


----------



## Newdiggings (Feb 23, 2013)

Bow Only said:


> Kevin has no input on the names. Obsession trademarked the name prior to they're release and had no idea they were going to use it.


All I'm saying is someone did know because there's no way these 2 bow company's that are as similar as they are, some one from each company whipped up the name DefCon in the same model year, a term which is basically unheard of before other than Van's shoes. It doesn't matter... I don't really care, I was just saying seems like to much to be a coincidence.


----------



## nontypical (Jan 4, 2004)

bro.betterley said:


> My Def-con 6 should be here tomorrow in kryptek typhoon orange cams


Kryptek is being offered?


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Jul 16, 2007)

That's a company wanting to go places. Nice release


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

nontypical said:


> Kryptek is being offered?


Kryptek would be sweet


----------



## Hunting_nh (Nov 7, 2014)

c5mrr270 said:


> Kryptek would be sweet


Yes it is


----------



## Hunting_nh (Nov 7, 2014)

rodney482 said:


> Price of Defcon 6?


I think I saw $999


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

If they make the rated speed and draw length runs true, this is an impressive lineup. Only time will tell.

On another note, I was surprised to see Stormy...I mean Yeti Hardwoods in the color choices. I could care less, but this will not sit well with some folks on AT.


----------



## 3-d buster x4 (Feb 12, 2011)

Very nice lineup !
Hats off to Obsession ....


----------



## bro.betterley (Sep 8, 2007)

nontypical said:


> Kryptek is being offered?


Yes highlander and typhoon


----------



## sean1 (Dec 5, 2009)

Hunting_nh said:


> I think I saw $999


I think that was msrp so hopefully $899


----------



## bro.betterley (Sep 8, 2007)

$949 map


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Perry24 said:


> If they make the rated speed and draw length runs true, this is an impressive lineup. Only time will tell.
> 
> On another note, I was surprised to see Stormy...I mean Yeti Hardwoods in the color choices. I could care less, but this will not sit well with some folks on AT.


I don't know all of the ugly details but I know enough to know I'm pretty sure I wouldn't order one in that camo anymore (My F7 is in Stormy Hardwoods Spec Ops).


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

The question is will I be able to actually get one in the camo pattern I want in 2016?


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Yea, yeti hardwoods can go suck ....eggs. The only thing I would order in it is toilet paper for the satisfaction of what i would do with it it.


----------



## w8indq (Dec 9, 2013)

BeastofEast said:


> The question is will I be able to actually get one in the camo pattern I want in 2016?


Lol


----------



## Rkoch44 (Jun 20, 2015)

Definitely-con 6 looks like a RPM360 don't you think not that that's a bad thing just an observation


----------



## Rkoch44 (Jun 20, 2015)

Def-con 6 is what I was trying to say....... stupid auto spell


----------



## Rkoch44 (Jun 20, 2015)

Actually see a lot of of the 2015 bow tech line in these bows (boss-prodigy) just more speed, I might have to shoot that 34


----------



## alkaline (Oct 19, 2009)

Phoenix XL has me like woah.
Hopefully Obsession can handle the distribution and production a little better than they did last year.


----------



## mibowhunter2094 (Sep 8, 2008)

Bow Only said:


> The grip on the K bows is a little more square on the front than the other Obsessions. I like it better.


The K bows must be the SA bows ..... am i right??


----------



## mtimms (Aug 10, 2012)

That line up is pretty impressive!


----------



## Bow Only (Feb 1, 2004)

mibowhunter2094 said:


> The K bows must be the SA bows ..... am i right??


Yes


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Well then is SA officially gone?


----------



## jewalker7842 (Aug 15, 2011)

Impressive lineup! But like someone said earlier, can you get this year's camo by the end of 2016? lol


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Bow Only said:


> Yes


Interesting...

Do they feel different ie draw cycle than what obsession guys are use to?


----------



## Bow Only (Feb 1, 2004)

enkriss said:


> Interesting...
> 
> Do they feel different ie draw cycle than what obsession guys are use to?


Everyone is different, but they draw better to me. More like an Elite IMO because of how they load.


----------



## psychobaby111 (Mar 23, 2008)

Lots of choices! It's going to be fun shooting all of them


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Bow Only said:


> Everyone is different, but they draw better to me. More like an Elite IMO because of how they load.


What is the patent pending part on these bows that was mentioned a few weeks ago?

Or "proprietary item" rather as it was stated...


----------



## bowcrete (Dec 29, 2008)

trial153 said:


> Yea, yeti hardwoods can go suck ....eggs. The only thing I would order in it is toilet paper for the satisfaction of what i would do with it it.


Thats for sure,I want one with predator risor/black limbs pleaze


----------



## AntlerInsane (Jul 6, 2014)

That Def Con M7 looks mighty nice.


----------



## tialloydragon (Mar 14, 2013)

The X-slide cable slide and Axion Limb Dampeners are interesting offerings to come standard.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

tialloydragon said:


> The X-slide cable slide and Axion Limb Dampeners are interesting offerings to come standard.


That is no X slide....


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

AntlerInsane said:


> That Def Con M7 looks mighty nice.


Yes, it does. A def-con 7 without the modules in 80# would be an awesome elk setup.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Holy crap, those are awesome looking. K 34 mmmmmmm.


----------



## Jufrio (Sep 18, 2012)

Wow. What an impressive lineup!!!


----------



## tialloydragon (Mar 14, 2013)

enkriss said:


> That is no X slide....
> 
> View attachment 3208169


Sure looks like one on the Fusion 6.


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

Anyone know if the roller guard is adjustable?


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

tialloydragon said:


> Sure looks like one on the Fusion 6.


It looks like a Fusion 6 and an Xcentric 6 had baby and named it the Defcon 6....


----------



## triumph (Dec 24, 2009)

Yes it does


----------



## tialloydragon (Mar 14, 2013)

enkriss said:


> It looks like a Fusion 6 and an Xcentric 6 had baby and named it the Defcon 6....


And the Perfexion went on a diet, changed its name to Phoenix XL, and lost a few FPS.


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

trial153 said:


> Well then is SA officially gone?


Good question. The soap opera continues! Who knows what's gonna happen next! So much BS over the years it's hard to keep up with everything!


----------



## xhammer23 (Dec 25, 2014)

enkriss said:


> Cam looks the same on perfexi...I mean Phoenix XL.


lol! they do look about the same don't they.


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Seen these on spacebook


----------



## chenashot (May 4, 2010)

That thing looks sick!


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

Obsession was sold to a NY investment company.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Jaliv92 said:


> Seen these on spacebook


Pimpin' ain't easy....


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

Their line up looks damn good. Can't wait to see some reviews on these things.


----------



## Don Francis (Aug 11, 2012)

i m in love with the def con 6 best looking bow this year.


----------



## 573mms (Jan 23, 2014)

thomas 891 said:


> Anyone know if there is any obsession dealers close to southern mo.?any prices yet? Especially on the defcon six.


Fin to Fur in thayer mo is a obsession dealer.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Jaliv92 said:


> Seen these on spacebook


Now im turned off.


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

I will definitely be trying out the Def-Con M7 & the K32!!!

Great looking release this year & LOVE the FLX slide!


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Looking very nice!


----------



## Less is More (Nov 15, 2013)

Bow Only said:


> Kevin has no input on the names. Obsession trademarked the name prior to they're release and had no idea they were going to use it.


I do believe that Kevin likely had no input on the names but....Wow!...OMG...etc.
I saw this post earlier today and thought "something is not right here" (because of all of the information previously available to me)!
Now, I know that there likely is something "amiss"....
Xpedition announced their Defcon Camo pattern on 02 Nov 2015.....
OB sent trademark request on 03 Nov 2015:







So, obviously. not before the release....eh?
Coincidence?....I think not....If I was Devon, I would be extremely Pi**ssed


----------



## tim2970 (Jan 10, 2010)

Pumped about the sniper making a comeback!


----------



## Less is More (Nov 15, 2013)

I am really glad that I am 'basically" on the "outside looking in" in this industry because of this sort of BS!
Mike


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Less is More said:


> I do believe that Kevin likely had no input on the names but....Wow!...OMG...etc.
> I saw this post earlier today and thought "something is not right here" (because of all of the information previously available to me)!
> Now, I know that there likely is something "amiss"....
> Xpedition announced their Defcon Camo pattern on 02 Nov 2015.....
> ...


Oh my!

The plot thickens....lol


----------



## Crapshot (Oct 18, 2013)

Man it great to see Obsession come out with so many new bows. I am a fan and good to see the new company have such a diverse offering.

I hope they work all their delivery snags out.

Best offering I have seen this year!


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

If this was a family tree it would look like a telephone pole.


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

Im confused. There was supposed to be new Strother Archery bows released, but the "K" bows are what was going to be SA bows? Well Dennis bought SA, but sold Obession so why would bows from a company name Dennis bought come out in a lineup from a company he sold?  Oh well, if specs hold true and it shoots as good and smoith as it looks that K34 will be a great bow.


----------



## Less is More (Nov 15, 2013)

AR&BOW said:


> Im confused. There was supposed to be new Strother Archery bows released, but the "K" bows are what was going to be SA bows? Well Dennis bought SA, but sold Obession so why would bows from a company name Dennis bought come out in a lineup from a company he sold?  Oh well, if specs hold true and it shoots as good and smoith as it looks that K34 will be a great bow.


"smooth"....LOL


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

K34 is closest to my needs but why have an Addiction in the line up----------they are almost identical?


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Less is More said:


> I do believe that Kevin likely had no input on the names but....Wow!...OMG...etc.
> I saw this post earlier today and thought "something is not right here" (because of all of the information previously available to me)!
> Now, I know that there likely is something "amiss"....
> Xpedition announced their Defcon Camo pattern on 02 Nov 2015.....
> ...


More delays for 2016 ???


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

NCBuckNBass said:


> K34 is closest to my needs but why have an Addiction in the line up----------they are almost identical


Different grip... different cams... Different riser design.

Those K(evin) bows were supposed to be the Strother archery bows...

I would rather they get released than scraping them all together.


----------



## E-2 (Sep 6, 2011)

enkriss said:


> Different grip... different cams... Different riser design.
> 
> Those K(evin) bows were supposed to be the Strother archery bows...
> 
> I would rather they get released than scraping them all together.


I just want to see the K34 bows make speed. It won't ruin things for me if they don't, but it will seal the deal if they do.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

chenashot said:


> Missed one


All are good looking bows but I wanna see the *real* ibo speed on this one. 360fps with a 6 " brace and 32" ata? I'm calling bs on this one. [emoji107]


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

ridgehunter70 said:


> All are good looking bows but I wanna see the *real* ibo speed on this one. 330fps with a 6 " brace and 32" ata? I'm calling bs on this one.


Well it's 4 Fps faster than the fusion 6....maybe it will hit 345?...I kid I kid...

But seriously I hope it hits IBO cuz I am seriously contemplating ordering one...


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

ridgehunter70 said:


> All are good looking bows but I wanna see the *real* ibo speed on this one. 330fps with a 6 " brace and 32" ata? I'm calling bs on this one.


Im sure it will make speeds ask any rep,dealer,staff shooter,shop shooter, kool-aid drinker............jj


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

Jaliv92 said:


> Im sure it will make speeds ask any rep,dealer,staff shooter,shop shooter, kool-aid drinker............jj


That's a good one. Lol


----------



## triumph (Dec 24, 2009)

enkriss said:


> Well it's 4 Fps faster than the fusion 6....maybe it will hit 345?...I kid I kid...
> 
> But seriously I hope it hits IBO cuz I am seriously contemplating ordering one...


Well said


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

ridgehunter70 said:


> All are good looking bows but I wanna see the *real* ibo speed on this one. 360fps with a 6 " brace and 32" ata? I'm calling bs on this one.


Yep - I'd be willing to bet the first taker $100 that these things don't consistently hit 360 (probably not even close).


----------



## Bergaler (Nov 9, 2010)

Ya just like my RPM hits 360 lol


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

enkriss said:


> Different grip... different cams... Different riser design.
> 
> Those K(evin) bows were supposed to be the Strother archery bows...
> 
> I would rather they get released than scraping them all together.



Tell us you know of the K34 cam


----------



## IowaBowhunter1986 (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm liking the K32. Anyone know the MSRP on the K bows?


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

Anyone know if the phoenix xl is modular?? Hesitant to really even think about ordering one at this point with obsessions past delivery time issues. While it is great to see such a huge lineup offering that many choices doesn't make delivery times faster.


----------



## ChristopherHall (Jul 8, 2012)

trial153 said:


> If this was a family tree it would look like a telephone pole.


Lmao my side hurts...


----------



## ChristopherHall (Jul 8, 2012)

Yeah those cams and brace height prob in the 340fps those cams aren't aggressive enough to get 360, need a 5 inch brace height and and some serious hatchet cams.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

Predator said:


> Yep - I'd be willing to bet the first taker $100 that these things don't consistently hit 360 (probably not even close).


After owning a fusion 6, I 100% agree with you.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

seiowabow said:


> After owning a fusion 6, I 100% agree with you.


After setting up my co-workers Phoenix I will agree as well...

Its rated 5 fps faster than my bow. After setting up and getting it perfectly paper and bare shaft tuned I chrono'd it. Draw length was the same with the phoenix actual length being a tiny bit longer than my bow on the draw board. My bow was 60.8# and the Phoenix was 71#. Both bows had tied nocking points, a d loop, and meta peeps (my bow had a larger 1/4" peep and the phoenix had a 3/16). I shot the same arrow from both bows fully expecting the Phoenix to be somewhere between 25 and 30 fps faster than my bow due to the 5 fps faster speed rating, 70# limbs with 10# added draw weight, smaller lighter peep, and little bit of extra draw length as measured.

Speed difference was a whopping 8 fps. Ran the numbers through a calculator and my bow was a few fos faster than its rated speed but the phoenix was not even close.

I felt bad for my co-worker. His brand new bow that he bought only because he was excited about a 7" brace 340 IBO bow was realisticly more like a 325 IBO bow. It did look awesome in the stormy original and did have a great valley and letoff though...


----------



## beijinghunter (Oct 28, 2015)

made in China?


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

I find it a little strange that the K34 is rated faster than the K32. Looks like the same bows only The ATA is different. Longer ATA bows are generally slower the shorter ATA bows. Maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

vhunter said:


> I find it a little strange that the K34 is rated faster than the K32. Looks like the same bows only The ATA is different. Longer ATA bows are generally slower the shorter ATA bows. Maybe I'm missing something.


I thought of that as well. 
The riser at the point of the Berger holes looks different between the two also. The K32 looks like it sits back further behind the grip. The grip also looks like it has more of a curve or swell also. Kind of strange looking.


----------



## todd39 (Sep 1, 2006)

sean1 said:


> I think that was msrp so hopefully $899


The msrp is $999.00 on the Def con series
Phoenix XL 
Fusion 6


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Great looking line up. Hopefully my bud has some in soon....


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

todd39 said:


> The msrp is $999.00 on the Def con series
> Phoenix XL
> Fusion 6




When will you have the new bows in stock Todd? Any chance you will be getting a phoenix xl ? I know my local dealer will never order a bow that long of ATA


----------



## GMC46514 (Dec 15, 2014)

these bows look sweet.


----------



## sean1 (Dec 5, 2009)

todd39 said:


> The msrp is $999.00 on the Def con series
> Phoenix XL
> Fusion 6


What are the prices on the k series and the m6&7?


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Just ordered a Def Con 6 Kryptek Typhone Red cams red and black strings red and black grip. Ships Monday.


----------



## GuntherChaconne (Mar 9, 2015)

Excellent release this year. 
Just serves to support my theory that Kevin Strother is in fact an evil genius.

That being said, the only one I would even think about buying is the final cut. 

If it doesn't have yokes, how am I supposed to tune it to center shot?


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

I must ask all these people that question the IBO'S do you own a obession or are you just speculating? Cause I can say for sure with my delta 70lb limbs turned down to 66 lbs 29in draw fully loaded string kisser peep dloop shooting a 388gr arrow. it shoots 328 consistently that's a whopping 14fps slower then IBO with a loaded string and 38gr heavier Arrow then they test with.

Now my Phoenix is considerably slower 60lb limbs 29in loaded string same Arrow shoots 288.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

Ubet28 said:


> I must ask all these people that question the IBO'S do you own a obession or are you just speculating? Cause I can say for sure with my delta 70lb limbs turned down to 66 lbs 29in draw fully loaded string kisser peep dloop shooting a 388gr arrow. it shoots 328 consistently that's a whopping 14fps slower then IBO with a loaded string and 38gr heavier Arrow then they test with.
> 
> Now my Phoenix is considerably slower 60lb limbs 29in loaded string same Arrow shoots 288.


I guess I was just speculating that the 340 IBO Phoenix at 71#, 28", and a smaller peep should have been more than 8 fps faster than my 335 IBO bow at 61# and 28", shooting the same exact arrow through the same exact chronograph...hah.


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

GuntherChaconne said:


> Excellent release this year.
> Just serves to support my theory that Kevin Strother is in fact an evil genius.
> 
> That being said, the only one I would even think about buying is the final cut.
> ...


That's the beauty of a shoot-through. No cables pulling to one side of the bow SHOULD make everything run down the center to begin with.


----------



## Tipsntails7 (Feb 21, 2013)

Bows look good, but a hell of a lot of overlap on those models.


----------



## sean1 (Dec 5, 2009)

ChuckA84 said:


> I guess I was just speculating that the 340 IBO Phoenix at 71#, 28", and a smaller peep should have been more than 8 fps faster than my 335 IBO bow at 61# and 28", shooting the same exact arrow through the same exact chronograph...hah.


Just curious what the holding weight was on the Phoenix? I know my Phoenix was right at ibo but I don't like the crazy high let off either.


----------



## REDVANES (Nov 27, 2009)

Tipsntails7 said:


> Bows look good, but a hell of a lot of overlap on those models.


I agree


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Ubet28 said:


> I must ask all these people that question the IBO'S do you own a obession or are you just speculating? Cause I can say for sure with my delta 70lb limbs turned down to 66 lbs 29in draw fully loaded string kisser peep dloop shooting a 388gr arrow. it shoots 328 consistently that's a whopping 14fps slower then IBO with a loaded string and 38gr heavier Arrow then they test with.
> 
> Now my Phoenix is considerably slower 60lb limbs 29in loaded string same Arrow shoots 288.


Are you really going to argue that OA bows haven't had issues making IBO the last few years? 
Because if so ...don't. Just don't ...


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

Tipsntails7 said:


> Bows look good, but a hell of a lot of overlap on those models.


true


----------



## chenashot (May 4, 2010)

I just spoke with Obsession and have Some info for everyone on options:

The DLS cams on the Defcon bows and Fusion 6 are the same=interchangeable.

The K bows use a whole different cam and mods. That means mods cannot be switched from the def con mod bows with the K series bows.

I was told that the official Obsession line includes the Final Cut, Addiction OBB, all Defcon bows, the Fusion 6, the Huntress, and the Phoenix XL.

However, both the Huntress and the Phoenix XL actually use the K cam.

The K 32, 34, and Sniper GT are considered the Strother line and use the K cams.

Finish options are different for the Obsession line and Strother line.

The Obsession line will offer all of the Hardwoods, realtree xtra green, etc. they also have Kryptek highlander and Typhon, and realtree AP snow as standard.

The Strother line of bows will only come standard in Black, Realtree xtra green, and AP snow. Any other finish can be done at an up charge (the sniper will also come standard with muddy girl).

The anodized cable slides:

Black or red will be offered but only on the Obsession line of bows that are finished in Stormy, gunmetal, or black.

Also, 2016 bows are already shipping so they are ready to rock if you order now.

Phew...........I think that is it for now........


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

ChuckA84 said:


> I guess I was just speculating that the 340 IBO Phoenix at 71#, 28", and a smaller peep should have been more than 8 fps faster than my 335 IBO bow at 61# and 28", shooting the same exact arrow through the same exact chronograph...hah.


What are you shooting? 


trial153 said:


> Are you really going to argue that OA bows haven't had issues making IBO the last few years?
> Because if so ...don't. Just don't ...


No I'm not cause allot of bows now days don't make IBO. All I was saying is my delta far exceeded my expectations. 

But if I'm gonna buy a bow and it's not gonna make IBO I'm at least gonna buy the one that looks good trying.


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

sean1 said:


> Just curious what the holding weight was on the Phoenix? I know my Phoenix was right at ibo but I don't like the crazy high let off either.


This is easily and completely adjustable to whatever you want it to be.


----------



## E-2 (Sep 6, 2011)

chenashot said:


> I just spoke with Obsession and have Some info for everyone on options:
> 
> The DLS cams on the Defcon bows and Fusion 6 are the same=interchangeable.
> 
> ...


Predator is an upcharge now... ugghh :sad:


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

chenashot said:


> I just spoke with Obsession and have Some info for everyone on options:
> 
> The DLS cams on the Defcon bows and Fusion 6 are the same=interchangeable.
> 
> ...



So.........there is no such thing as as Strother bows anymore? Because this Strother bow line called obsession is confusing me


----------



## E-2 (Sep 6, 2011)

chenashot said:


> I just spoke with Obsession and have Some info for everyone on options:
> 
> The DLS cams on the Defcon bows and Fusion 6 are the same=interchangeable.
> 
> ...


So do the limb graphics on the strother line say, "Obsession" or "Strother".

This explains why so much overlap in the models.


----------



## E-2 (Sep 6, 2011)

bighunterguy said:


> So.........there is no such thing as as Strother bows anymore? Because this Strother bow line called obsession is confusing me


Me too... which doesn't take much.


----------



## chenashot (May 4, 2010)

E-2 said:


> Predator is an upcharge now... ugghh :sad:


Not on the OB line. I just didn't list everything.

If I understand right, then it is an uocharge on the K bows


----------



## chenashot (May 4, 2010)

E-2 said:


> So do the limb graphics on the strother line say, "Obsession" or "Strother".
> 
> This explains why so much overlap in the models.


Good question, don't know


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Ubet28 said:


> Just ordered a Def Con 6 Kryptek Typhone Red cams red and black strings red and black grip. Ships Monday.


You dealing with Wolf Hollow or some other shop?


----------



## GuntherChaconne (Mar 9, 2015)

bowhuntermitch said:


> That's the beauty of a shoot-through. No cables pulling to one side of the bow SHOULD make everything run down the center to begin with.


Yup I'd like to shoot one (too expensive for me to buy)


----------



## sean1 (Dec 5, 2009)

trucker3573 said:


> This is easily and completely adjustable to whatever you want it to be.


Yes I'm aware of that. I'm curious if it made up for some of the speed difference. Kind of like the no cam from Mathews. It won't make a huge difference but if it was set up with 7-8 lbs of holding weight it's gonna make a few fps difference


----------



## E-2 (Sep 6, 2011)

chenashot said:


> Not on the OB line. I just didn't list everything.
> 
> If I understand right, then it is an uocharge on the K bows


Thanks.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

JC-XT said:


> You dealing with Wolf Hollow or some other shop?


Wolf Hollow


----------



## frankie_rizzo (Dec 20, 2010)

The specs on the sniper and huntress look to be exact. Unless I am missing something. Nice bows tho


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing some non dealer reported speeds on the K bows.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Ubet28 said:


> Wolf Hollow


:thumbs_up


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

seiowabow said:


> Looking forward to seeing some non dealer reported speeds on the K bows.


I have a buddy he is a staff shooter for them. But does not BS. I talked to him last night his bow was shipping today. He got the K34. I will see if he will post in here with his results. If not I will post up what he gets.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

JC-XT said:


>


Yea bought my delta from him last year the day they released. had it in my hand fast. Learned with OB you can't wait. have to order with out shooting them to get it fast. I call Angela myself make sure they have what I want call my buddy who shoots for them. Then call Larry and tell him exactly what to order. He should of ordered my bow at 830 am should have by Thursday next week.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Ubet28 said:


> Yea bought my delta from him last year the day they released. had it in my hand fast. Learned with OB you can't wait. have to order with out shooting them to get it fast. I call Angela myself make sure they have what I want call my buddy who shoots for them. Then call Larry and tell him exactly what to order. He should of ordered my bow at 830 am should have by Thursday next week.


Are you buddies with Steve?


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Yes damn good guy. And he knows his ****. I'm very fortunate to have him as a friend, Arrow builder, tuner. Amongst many other things.


----------



## BlackEagleRG (Jan 21, 2015)

Omg at all the overlap. They need to stick with 4 models.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Ubet28 said:


> No I'm not cause allot of bows now days don't make IBO.QUOTE]
> 
> My Hoyt's always met or exceeded advertised IBO, so did my PSE's and my Bowtech's and my Xpeditions. Even my Mathews was close. My Obsession.....not so much. I honestly don't think you can find a brand that has so consistently fallen short (and often by a material amount) of advertised IBO (the Delta seemed to be the one exception). I understand that some people don't care about speed - otherwise Elite wouldn't have sold any bows over the last couple of years and Mathews wouldn't have sold any NoCams. But it would be nice to have some truth in advertising so you actually know what you are getting. The list of Obsession customers who has been disappointed over the actual speed of their bow vs. their expectations is a LONG, LONG list. I'll be interested to see if anything changes once enough people get these bows in their hands for us to find out what reality is for the 2016 lineup.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Ok was just curious to what you had put up against the Phoenix. And I agree if I don't shoot a obession I would shoot a elite. Speed isn't a huge issue to me I love my delta but if the def con get beat the 328 i will stick with it. The only thing with my delta is the short ATA I'm not as accurate with it as I am with a 32ATA. 

just have to see. Wasn't trying to start a argument or anything. I buy obession cause they look bad ass & to be honest I just don't like Hoyt I think they look like poo.


----------



## BowhunterCliffy (Feb 19, 2007)

Predator said:


> Ubet28 said:
> 
> 
> > No I'm not cause allot of bows now days don't make IBO.QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Ragin-Cajun (Jul 2, 2013)

HoosierArcher88 said:


> Ok, sorry for beating a dead horse, but I'm seeing even more similarities to Xpeditions bows. I know they're different cam systems, but share the same designer (KS). The riser geometry is really close to that of the perfexion, and the grips looks similar on the sniper, Phoenix xl and k series bows. This doesn't bother me by no means, but it makes me curious to know if they're in cahoots or not. I personally like the looks of the defcon6 and M6. As well as the K34


 I see one huge difference btw. the 2, OB's anti torque roller guard vs the cable chewing ATR.


----------



## E-2 (Sep 6, 2011)

BowhunterCliffy said:


> Predator said:
> 
> 
> > Not completely defending Obsession IBO speeds, but I have heard from some on here that the Addiction OBB is hitting and or sometimes exceeding its IBO.
> ...


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

im not a speed guy but if the 360 is actually making 360, i think i want one. and a shim kit for assurance reasons.
speed has its place.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

To windy to hunt. So it's a good day for some day drinking into the night. Ladder stand for tomorrow.. GL fellas


----------



## dirkcsu (Jul 14, 2011)

Kryptek Typhon will look badazz!! 
As others have asked, can you retro fit the anti torque roller guard to older models??


----------



## chenashot (May 4, 2010)

dirkcsu said:


> Kryptek Typhon will look badazz!!
> As others have asked, can you retro fit the anti torque roller guard to older models??


Us dealers have been told no.


----------



## dirkcsu (Jul 14, 2011)

chenashot said:


> Us dealers have been told no.


Thanks for the reply Brandon


----------



## jorkep (Oct 13, 2005)

Less is More said:


> I do believe that Kevin likely had no input on the names but....Wow!...OMG...etc.
> I saw this post earlier today and thought "something is not right here" (because of all of the information previously available to me)!
> Now, I know that there likely is something "amiss"....
> Xpedition announced their Defcon Camo pattern on 02 Nov 2015.....
> ...


and bow only goes down again. :set1_rolf2:


----------



## chenashot (May 4, 2010)

For those asking about DL ranges:

Remember that Obsession uses a set of 8 mods. These mods are 1/2" increments. That means that you just look at the longest DL listed for the bow and count backward in 1/2" increments 7 more spots (the first one being the longest DL you started with). This will tell you where the low end DL is for each standard cam. 

Look at the Defcon M6 for example.

Listed DL is up to 30"
That means it will look like this for the mod set 
26 1/2, 27, 27 1/2, 28, 28 1/2, 29, 29 1/2, 30.
So the regular cam goes down to 26 1/2" on the Defcon m6

It does list DL for that bow going down to 23 1/2". That tells me that they have a short draw cam to fit the shorter DL's(just like they have done in the past)


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

chenashot said:


> COLORS: Black, Realtree Xtra Green, Predator3D, Muddy Girl, Yeti Hardwoods (special ops, original grey, gunmetal, prairie, natural, blood trail, royalty, patriot) Glossy finish $35.00 Extra. Fades $100.00 extra
> CAM COLORS: Black, Red, Sunburst Orange Riser Anodized $100.00 extra


So much for ASAT like a lot of people asked for.


----------



## Bow Only (Feb 1, 2004)

jorkep said:


> and bow only goes down again. :set1_rolf2:


He actually ran the name Def-Con by me about a month before Xpedition launched their bow.


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

Bow Only said:


> He actually ran the name Def-Con by me about a month before Xpedition launched their bow.


doesn't matter. OB goes for rights to something the day after Xpedition releases it? friggin unreal......


----------



## Big Timber (Nov 10, 2008)

Bullhound said:


> doesn't matter. OB goes for rights to something the day after Xpedition releases it? friggin unreal......


My question is.....who really cares that much? One is a bow model(s) and one is a name for a finish option. Big deal! I love how people jump to conclusions. Some things never change.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Big Timber said:


> My question is.....who really cares that much? One is a bow model(s) and one is a name for a finish option. Big deal! I love how people jump to conclusions. Some things never change.


Well obsession cared enough to try to trademark it...:wink:


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

just saying


----------



## Big Timber (Nov 10, 2008)

enkriss said:


> Well obsession cared enough to try to trademark it...:wink:


Wouldn't you do the same thing? 

I'm not defending one or the other....No one besides Obsession and Xpedition know the details, yet people are pointing fingers already. Wouldn't it be great if people would just enjoy the bows instead of creating and/or adding to the drama? Like i said previously....some things never change!


----------



## Less is More (Nov 15, 2013)

Big Timber said:


> My question is.....who really cares that much? One is a bow model(s) and one is a name for a finish option. Big deal! I love how people jump to conclusions. Some things never change.


True...one is a bow model and the other a pattern (that I saw already two months ago) but.....did anyone else notice that every model released has the "honeycomb/defcon" pattern in the background of the release photos?
Obviously. the pattern that is exclusive to Xpedition was in the forefront of someone's mind for a reason and exploited.....almost like a "jab"....I am sure someone thought it was funny but it definitely was not "clever"!


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Less is More said:


> True...one is a bow model and the other a pattern (that I saw already two months ago) but.....did anyone else notice that every model released has the "honeycomb/defcon" pattern in the background of the release photos?
> Obviously. the pattern that is exclusive to Xpedition was in the forefront of someone's mind for a reason and exploited.....almost like a "jab"....I am sure someone thought it was funny but it definitely was not "clever"!


look you guys are looking way to ****ing deep into this. Honestly they have nothing to do with each other. quit your crying


----------



## Hoppy (Nov 17, 2005)

Ubet28 said:


> look you guys are looking way to ****ing deep into this. Honestly they have nothing to do with each other. quit your crying


Umm... You really dont know do you?


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

Hoppy said:


> Umm... You really dont know do you?


not a clue................


----------



## Ehunter42 (Mar 3, 2010)

"Feel the Rush" "Extend your range"....I switched from Strother to Obsession. Sounds like they are switching back. lol Regardless, some good looking bows with some very nice specs.


----------



## todd39 (Sep 1, 2006)

i have some on order, i have not ordered the phoenix xl yet. reason because most guys or ladies that are into competion shooting order them to there personal taste and colors


trucker3573 said:


> When will you have the new bows in stock Todd? Any chance you will be getting a phoenix xl ? I know my local dealer will never order a bow that long of ATA


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

Oh wow...great looking line up for sure. The best 2016 release so far. That Def-Con 7 at 346 IBO looks mighty nice!


----------



## 3-d buster x4 (Feb 12, 2011)

Big Timber said:


> Wouldn't you do the same thing?
> 
> I'm not defending one or the other....No one besides Obsession and Xpedition know the details, yet people are pointing fingers already. Wouldn't it be great if people would just enjoy the bows instead of creating and/or adding to the drama? Like i said previously....some things never change!


Well Said !! Its sad to see grown men with so much drama :tsk:


----------



## Less is More (Nov 15, 2013)

Hoppy said:


> Umm... You really dont know do you?


^^^^^^This^^^^^^^
,,,,,,and he may never but.....I have always said.... "do the right things for the right reasons".......it is clearly not the case in this situation!


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

chenashot said:


> For those asking about DL ranges:
> 
> Remember that Obsession uses a set of 8 mods. These mods are 1/2" increments. That means that you just look at the longest DL listed for the bow and count backward in 1/2" increments 7 more spots (the first one being the longest DL you started with). This will tell you where the low end DL is for each standard cam.
> 
> ...


So yet again at 26" DL, this excludes me and the OA base cam. Maybe they made some changes to that hideous looking short DL cam. 

Can you find this out?


----------



## batsonbe (Nov 29, 2012)

Called my local dealer and was told bows wouldn't be released to them until after the ATA show. On top of that they didn't expect the new bows any time in that proximity because they had customers still waiting on the 2015s. I'm interested in shooting them but I won't buy one since it wont be in till after deer season starts next year. At least that's what my dealer led me to believe.


----------



## chenashot (May 4, 2010)

BradMc26 said:


> So yet again at 26" DL, this excludes me and the OA base cam. Maybe they made some changes to that hideous looking short DL cam.
> 
> Can you find this out?


I'll check my friend.


----------



## chenashot (May 4, 2010)

BradMc26 said:


> So yet again at 26" DL, this excludes me and the OA base cam. Maybe they made some changes to that hideous looking short DL cam.
> 
> Can you find this out?


Remember, you can just go with the Draw length specific cammed bows too and be totally optimized for your DL. The Defcon 6 would be perfect for that


----------



## chenashot (May 4, 2010)

batsonbe said:


> Called my local dealer and was told bows wouldn't be released to them until after the ATA show. On top of that they didn't expect the new bows any time in that proximity because they had customers still waiting on the 2015s. I'm interested in shooting them but I won't buy one since it wont be in till after deer season starts next year. At least that's what my dealer led me to believe.


Completely un-true. 

2016's have already shipped. They are available NOW. I just spoke with OB today (I am a dealer) and they said they are looking at only two weeks or less (of course depends on how many orders flood in, color choice, etc.)

If you want a bow now, I'd be happy to order one for you!


----------



## batsonbe (Nov 29, 2012)

chenashot said:


> Completely un-true.
> 
> 2016's have already shipped. They are available NOW. I just spoke with OB today (I am a dealer) and they said they are looking at only two weeks or less (of course depends on how many orders flood in, color choice, etc.)
> 
> If you want a bow now, I'd be happy to order one for you!


I had hoped that was untrue. I loved the Evo when I shot it compared to the Phoenix. Smooth and fast. I'm just looking to shoot the new ones for now but I will be making a purchase soon. Still waiting to shoot Hoyt carbon defiant turbo


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

rodney482 said:


> Price of Defcon 6?


959.00 k series 869.00


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

hoyt fo life555 said:


> 959.00 k series 869.00


That's map. 

$999 msrp


----------



## Bow Only (Feb 1, 2004)

Hoppy said:


> Umm... You really dont know do you?


I know. Dennis and I had no idea what they were coming out with when we talked about the name.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Ubet28 said:


> look you guys are looking way to ****ing deep into this. Honestly they have nothing to do with each other. quit your crying


Naïve anyone?


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

trial153 said:


> Naïve anyone?


don't care. the damn bow could be called the Obession POS and I would still buy one.


----------



## GMC46514 (Dec 15, 2014)

Yeah, what he said.... ^^^^

Who cares about the designer, or why this company has a bow named the same as another's camo? If it shoots well, and you like it, buy one and quit starting drama. If you don't, then buy the bow you shoot better.


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Have the dealers gotten them in yet or is that two weeks out?


----------



## GMC46514 (Dec 15, 2014)

dealers are receiving them now. some have to figure out their bow programs (the quantity they agree to order from obsession) so those dealers may take a bit longer. the smaller shops that order smaller quantities of bows are already getting them in.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

What's the msrp on the k34?


----------



## Pasinthrough (Jan 5, 2011)

seiowabow said:


> What's the msrp on the k34?


899


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

man, looks nice, i see another bow in my future.


----------



## Newdiggings (Feb 23, 2013)

GMC46514 said:


> Yeah, what he said.... ^^^^
> 
> Who cares about the designer, or why this company has a bow named the same as another's camo? If it shoots well, and you like it, buy one and quit starting drama. If you don't, then buy the bow you shoot better.


Does this coincide with the Stormy hardwoods camo too? Because of Yeti being involved now everyone says they wont have that camo on their bow! I think there's a bunch of people on here that talk out of both sides of their mouth's.


----------



## Bowtoons (Jan 4, 2008)

Predator said:


> Yep - I'd be willing to bet the first taker $100 that these things don't consistently hit 360 (probably not even close).


I would be willing to add another $100 to sweeten the pot.


----------



## triumph (Dec 24, 2009)

I figured with the 360fps I should get a little closer than my F6 did to my magical #. Def-Con 6 ordered today. Highlands Camo with Black Cams. Will See.


----------



## cterbow (Apr 4, 2010)

These look really good. Only wish i had the coin.


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

triumph said:


> I figured with the 360fps I should get a little closer than my F6 did to my magical #. Def-Con 6 ordered today. Highlands Camo with Black Cams. Will See.


I look forward to seeing what you come up with. I like the k34 myself. Time will tell.


----------



## chenashot (May 4, 2010)

Defcon M7, Defcon 6, and K34 ordered today for the shop. I will be posting info on the bows when they arrive!


----------



## 18Bravo (Sep 1, 2009)

If K.S. is involved, they wont hit advertised speed. I would still love to shoot one though.


----------



## Bow Only (Feb 1, 2004)

I shot a Def-Con 6 today. Draw is similar to Fusion, maybe a little smoother because of the roller guard. It's hard to tell, both draw well. Shot is dead like a Fusion. They do look better or more finished. The one I shot was Typhoon and it was "Wow".


----------



## Jlathigee (Sep 3, 2013)

The k34 and k32 should have kept their rush and wrath names....


----------



## schnauza2000 (Dec 27, 2013)

Nice to see that they fixed the cable slide problem, a year and half after I bought one and complained about it beating up the cables. I kind of miss my Addiction, it did shoot pretty well. =( 

Still no attempt at a true target bow, 39" ATA, 65% letoff? Maybe that's like asking when Maserati is going to make a minivan, but I was still hoping.


----------



## E-2 (Sep 6, 2011)

schnauza2000 said:


> Nice to see that they fixed the cable slide problem, a year and half after I bought one and complained about it beating up the cables. I kind of miss my Addiction, it did shoot pretty well. =(
> 
> Still no attempt at a true target bow, 39" ATA, 65% letoff? Maybe that's like asking when Maserati is going to make a minivan, but I was still hoping.


You did see the "Final Cut" was released.? Shoot through cable system, is pretty dedicated to a target rig in my eyes.


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

Worst part about this release is I don't know which one I want [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Michael396 (Mar 19, 2007)

Only one year for the Delta 6? Three 32" ATA 6" brace height bows and they think it was a good idea to discontinue a short one?


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

Does the sniper GT have the roller flex guard or is that some kind of flex slide?


----------



## schnauza2000 (Dec 27, 2013)

E-2 said:


> You did see the "Final Cut" was released.? Shoot through cable system, is pretty dedicated to a target rig in my eyes.


I didn't see the Final Cut, no. In looking at it, maybe I spoke too soon, but the letoff is still high and that cam looks like it has the typical OB dump into a nothing valley which I'm not a fan of anymore.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Michael396 said:


> Only one year for the Delta 6? Three 32" ATA 6" brace height bows and they think it was a good idea to discontinue a short one?


They have the Sniper GT 30" ATA.... That is a short one.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Ryjax said:


> Does the sniper GT have the roller flex guard or is that some kind of flex slide?


I think all of them except the fusion 6 has the flex roller deal.


----------



## sean1 (Dec 5, 2009)

schnauza2000 said:


> I didn't see the Final Cut, no. In looking at it, maybe I spoke too soon, but the letoff is still high and that cam looks like it has the typical OB dump into a nothing valley which I'm not a fan of anymore.


You should be able to adjust your holding weight to where you want. Maybe not 25lbs of holding weight but pretty good


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

So. The k bows are Strother bows?

Can I buy them at cabelas?...


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

enkriss said:


> So. The k bows are Strother bows?
> 
> Can I buy them at cabelas?...


Cabelas is closing January 1st better hurry and get one pre ordered.


----------



## pseshooter84 (Jun 9, 2012)

I'd love to shoot that defcon 6


----------



## Michael396 (Mar 19, 2007)

enkriss said:


> They have the Sniper GT 30" ATA.... That is a short one.


Not really the specs I am looking for. I didn't order the Delta 6 quick enough. I thought they would keep it around for a while.


----------



## Don Francis (Aug 11, 2012)

has anyone shot the def con 6 i was also wondering the wait time on left handed models.


----------



## bhunter23 (Jun 8, 2012)

I spoke with Kevin at Completepassthru and he will be getting some in soon, not exactly sure which models. Great guy to deal with too.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

As usual, the bows look nice. My concern is the sheer number of models offered and why exactly it's needed? Delivery times are historically horrific and I can't help but wonder if this will exacerbate that issue...


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

What happened to the Strother line by Obsession ?

They used the old slogan.......

If this has been answered somewhere in here already I apologize


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Garceau said:


> What happened to the Strother line by Obsession ?
> 
> They used the old slogan.......
> 
> If this has been answered somewhere in here already I apologize


The k32 & k34 were the Strother bows. I don't know what the deal is.


----------



## Tipsntails7 (Feb 21, 2013)

jorkep said:


> and bow only goes down again. :set1_rolf2:


That's no surprise... That's guy is full of only one thing...


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

enkriss said:


> The k32 & k34 were the Strother bows. I don't know what the deal is.


Just odd with the press release and all.......


----------



## Livetohunt (Jan 1, 2005)

Mathias said:


> As usual, the bows look nice. My concern is the sheer number of models offered and why exactly it's needed? Delivery times are historically horrific and I can't help but wonder if this will exacerbate that issue...


Seems absolutely rediculous considering all the bad publicity they got in previous years over shipping times.

My guess is they are doing it to keep the obsession line strong cause that's where the money and interest is but also want to start getting exposure off of obsessions back for the strother line. Where eventually I can see the main focus and technology (if the strother line starts taking off)will shift to the strother line and where obsession will get less and less like the expedition line seemingly is getting.

I am sure Kevin would prefer his name brand bow line getting all the accolades!


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Garceau said:


> Just odd with the press release and all.......


Quite odd...

Only explanation I can see is Arcus only wanted to invest in one brand. That brand being obsession.


----------



## GrooGrux (Jun 3, 2009)

Obsession makes nice looking bows, but they remind me of sleezy car salesman. 

Seems like they are always BS'ing everyone about everything, snaking around, and can trust them as far as you can throw them. Drama naturally seems to fallow them.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

I just ordered my 2016 Def Con 6.. And it's going to be insane.


----------



## Bow Only (Feb 1, 2004)

Don Francis said:


> has anyone shot the def con 6 i was also wondering the wait time on left handed models.



The left handed Def-Con 6's have already been cut and need tumbling one more time. There should be some coated and maybe even ready next week.


----------



## sean1 (Dec 5, 2009)

Bow Only said:


> The left handed Def-Con 6's have already been cut and need tumbling one more time. There should be some coated and maybe even ready next week.


How about the other models in lefty? How long should they be? January?


----------



## KMiha (Jan 8, 2015)

Mathias said:


> As usual, the bows look nice. My concern is the sheer number of models offered and why exactly it's needed? Delivery times are historically horrific and I can't help but wonder if this will exacerbate that issue...


Yup, my thoughts exactly. Hopefully they get it figured out.


----------



## BlindBuck (Feb 7, 2009)

sean1 said:


> How about the other models in lefty? How long should they be? January?


Probably closer to June.lol

Seriously I'd like to know this answer as I'd really like to take the chance on the K34. Not into waiting months upon months for a bow though.


----------



## Bow Only (Feb 1, 2004)

sean1 said:


> How about the other models in lefty? How long should they be? January?


I don't know about those.


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

GrooGrux said:


> Obsession makes nice looking bows, but they remind me of sleezy car salesman.
> 
> Seems like they are always BS'ing everyone about everything, snaking around, and can trust them as far as you can throw them. Drama naturally seems to fallow them.


Agreed

I know Bow Only is Chester I just can't decide if Spike is Dennis or Kevin

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVNHcob3oJg


----------



## nontypical (Jan 4, 2004)

vftcandy said:


> I just ordered my 2016 Def Con 6.. And it's going to be insane.


What did you go with VFT? Curious minds want to know.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Def Con 6, I have a OBB And fusion 7 so I went for a hot rod.


----------



## nontypical (Jan 4, 2004)

Yeah, but what color combo?


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

For some reason this came to mind


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

nontypical said:


> Yeah, but what color combo?


Lol.. I have changed my mind a couple times but I think I am gonna settle on all Kryptek Typhon with orange cams.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

vftcandy said:


> Lol.. I have changed my mind a couple times but I think I am gonna settle on all Kryptek Typhon with orange cams.


Sounds awesome! No doubt it will be a looker once you get her rigged up.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Predator said:


> Sounds awesome! No doubt it will be a looker once you get her rigged up.


Well, I am doing something far more than that.. But I won't say..lol


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

vftcandy said:


> Well, I am doing something far more than that.. But I won't say..lol


Oh boy.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

GrooGrux said:


> Obsession makes nice looking bows, but they remind me of sleezy car salesman.
> 
> Seems like they are always BS'ing everyone about everything, snaking around, and can trust them as far as you can throw them. Drama naturally seems to fallow them.


lol!


----------



## cjjeepman (Oct 28, 2011)

Ill take 1 of each please.


----------



## bbarnett51 (Jun 15, 2002)

I don't buy into the hype on new bows and rarely get excited. HOWEVER, this lineup makes me want an Obsession bow. Nice specs, great looking, and several models id like to hunt with.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

bbarnett51 said:


> I don't buy into the hype on new bows and rarely get excited. HOWEVER, this lineup makes me want an Obsession bow. Nice specs, great looking, and several models id like to hunt with.


Subtract 10 fps (possibly more) from each model for more realistic specs. Still nice bows and a pleasure to shoot though.


----------



## Macaroo (Aug 24, 2013)

I just ordered my def-con 6 in krypteck typhon, red cams. Now the wait...


----------



## sean1 (Dec 5, 2009)

ChuckA84 said:


> Subtract 10 fps (possibly more) from each model for more realistic specs. Still nice bows and a pleasure to shoot though.


I'll have to crono my addiction to see where it lands. My old Phoenix was right on. I know some have fell short but 10fps across the board might be a little high.


----------



## Macaroo (Aug 24, 2013)

My Delta 6 is is right on.


----------



## mibowhunter2094 (Sep 8, 2008)

GrooGrux said:


> Obsession makes nice looking bows, but they remind me of sleezy car salesman.
> 
> Seems like they are always BS'ing everyone about everything, snaking around, and can trust them as far as you can throw them. Drama naturally seems to fallow them.


^^^^^


----------



## mibowhunter2094 (Sep 8, 2008)

NCBuckNBass said:


> Agreed
> 
> I know Bow Only is Chester I just can't decide if Spike is Dennis or Kevin
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVNHcob3oJg



:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


----------



## jjallison (Jun 26, 2008)

Anyone know of an Obsession dealer close to Erie PA? On the Obsession website it says there is a dealer in the 600 block of west 18th street however the only types of dealers that frequent that area don't deal in bows. Thanks.


----------



## BlindBuck (Feb 7, 2009)

Does anyone know if the flex roller guard is adjustable?


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

BlindBuck said:


> Does anyone know if the flex roller guard is adjustable?


Nobody seems to know. I've asked this questions probably 5 times now.


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

BlindBuck said:


> Does anyone know if the flex roller guard is adjustable?


Nobody seems to know. I've asked this questions probably 5 times now.


----------



## Bow Only (Feb 1, 2004)

I do not believe the roller guard is adjustable.


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

ChuckA84 said:


> Subtract 10 fps (possibly more) from each model for more realistic specs. Still nice bows and a pleasure to shoot though.


I have a Fusion 7 and a Delta 6 that both were within a couple of FPS of IBO. One a bit more and one a bit less. Not disputing that guys got them and they fell short, just that my two samples did not.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

Adamsdjr said:


> I have a Fusion 7 and a Delta 6 that both were within a couple of FPS of IBO. One a bit more and one a bit less. Not disputing that guys got them and they fell short, just that my two samples did not.


What kind of chronograph? I have a prochrono and a chrony. With the chrony it consistently reads 7-8 fps faster but that puts some of my other bows at ridiculous speeds. Most bows I have chrono'd are within a few fps of what they should be through the prochrono and some as much as 5-6 fps over, so the added 8 fps makes it unrealistic. I have noticed that as a trend with other chronys that they tend to read high. The Phoenix I chrono'd wasnt too far off through the chrony, but was way slow with the 8 fps subtracted thru the prochrono. So I could say the Phoenix I chrono'd was close to IBO through the chrony, but through that chrony my old DNA would make close to 370 ibo. This could be a reason for some conflicting reports.


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Some good looking bows


----------



## jose logan (Sep 30, 2012)

Is the m7 like the fusion 7? If not what's the differences?


----------



## Bowtoons (Jan 4, 2008)

NCBuckNBass said:


> For some reason this came to mind
> View attachment 3224313


This is what comes to mind when I see a Obessesion with colored cams.


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

ChuckA84 said:


> What kind of chronograph? I have a prochrono and a chrony. With the chrony it consistently reads 7-8 fps faster but that puts some of my other bows at ridiculous speeds. Most bows I have chrono'd are within a few fps of what they should be through the prochrono and some as much as 5-6 fps over, so the added 8 fps makes it unrealistic. I have noticed that as a trend with other chronys that they tend to read high. The Phoenix I chrono'd wasnt too far off through the chrony, but was way slow with the 8 fps subtracted thru the prochrono. So I could say the Phoenix I chrono'd was close to IBO through the chrony, but through that chrony my old DNA would make close to 370 ibo. This could be a reason for some conflicting reports.


Oehler 35P


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

jose logan said:


> Is the m7 like the fusion 7? If not what's the differences?


The M7 uses mods... More so like the Phoenix


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

Bow Only said:


> I do not believe the roller guard is adjustable.


Thank you.


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

Adamsdjr said:


> I have a Fusion 7 and a Delta 6 that both were within a couple of FPS of IBO. One a bit more and one a bit less. Not disputing that guys got them and they fell short, just that my two samples did not.


I won't argue that some made it. In fact, I'm jealous of those that did. Mine, never did. Most were off by 10+. I'll say this again, I hope they got that figured out this year. Having one bow make it, the same spec bow fall 13fps short is crazy. All over the place. 

Cheers.


----------



## gtownreb (Aug 7, 2014)

Any msrp's yet for these?


----------



## chenashot (May 4, 2010)

gtownreb said:


> Any msrp's yet for these?


Yes:

$899 for Sniper GT, Huntress, K 32, K 34, and Addiction OBB

$999 for all Defcon bows and Fusion 6

$1499 for Final Cut


----------



## sean1 (Dec 5, 2009)

chenashot said:


> Yes:
> 
> $899 for Sniper GT, Huntress, K 32, K 34, and Addiction OBB
> 
> ...


Wonder why the $100 difference between the addiction and the defcons?


----------



## gtownreb (Aug 7, 2014)

chenashot said:


> Yes:
> 
> $899 for Sniper GT, Huntress, K 32, K 34, and Addiction OBB
> 
> ...


Thank you sir


----------



## dirkcsu (Jul 14, 2011)

sean1 said:


> Wonder why the $100 difference between the addiction and the defcons?


Roller guard :wink:


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

dirkcsu said:


> Roller guard :wink:


they all have the roller guards don't they ???

only thing i see different is the risers in the m series are spanned farther and might have more machining time, other than that i have no clue.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

V-TRAIN said:


> they all have the roller guards don't they ???
> 
> only thing i see different is the risers in the m series are spanned farther and might have more machining time, other than that i have no clue.


Not the fusion 6


----------



## E-2 (Sep 6, 2011)

sean1 said:


> Wonder why the $100 difference between the addiction and the defcons?


Almost seems like a surplus of parts. They produced more Addiction OBB than they sold last year, and the Phoenix XL is probably meant to phase out the Addiction OBB. Especially since the K34 is offered in the Strother series and has better advertised performance with the same specs. Still interested to see if the "Strother" series bows will be marked that way or have obsession limb graphics.


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 15, 2002)

Just for those of you wondering about wait times. We ordered a Defcon 6 in Realtree on Thursday and it left the factory yesterday per UPS. Possibly have it today since we are also in GA.


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

Brian from GA said:


> Just for those of you wondering about wait times. We ordered a Defcon 6 in Realtree on Thursday and it left the factory yesterday per UPS. Possibly have it today since we are also in GA.


Post pics, would love to see one in predator also.


----------



## Bow Only (Feb 1, 2004)

E-2 said:


> Almost seems like a surplus of parts. They produced more Addiction OBB than they sold last year, and the Phoenix XL is probably meant to phase out the Addiction OBB. Especially since the K34 is offered in the Strother series and has better advertised performance with the same specs. Still interested to see if the "Strother" series bows will be marked that way or have obsession limb graphics.


There is not a lot of anything left around the plant from last year. They still have mods and parts, but no risers.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Bow Only said:


> There is not a lot of anything left around the plant from last year. They still have mods and parts, but no risers.


Will they cut new for warranty bows?

If not what do they do for warranty issues if they have no parts?


----------



## triumph (Dec 24, 2009)

Having a F6 in Prairie w orange cams, I order the def-con 6 in Highland w black cams. One pimped out bow was enough at 3d.


----------



## Bow Only (Feb 1, 2004)

enkriss said:


> Will they cut new for warranty bows?
> 
> If not what do they do for warranty issues if they have no parts?


They have warranty parts and will take care of their customers.


----------



## BlackEagleRG (Jan 21, 2015)

chenashot said:


> Yes:
> 
> $899 for Sniper GT, Huntress, K 32, K 34, and Addiction OBB
> 
> ...


$1499 for the final cut?! What do they think it is....a Hoyt? 

$1100 is all that bow should sell for. No need to bump the price to stay with the big dogs in the 3D world.


----------



## CAB007 (Nov 27, 2008)

Can anyone that has shot both do a comparison of k32 or 34 vs M6/7? I understand both mods and they are different cams just want to know draw cycle diff. I had a fusion 6 that loaded up on back end that I did not care for. Will the mod based M series's alleviate that as well as flex guard? How does draw on k series compare? 
Thanks


----------



## bhunter23 (Jun 8, 2012)

has anyone completed a review of the defcon 6


----------



## KO Precision (Sep 13, 2013)

Does anyone have a picture of a new 2016 in kryptek. Or what you can pick for cam colors and anything else? There website on a phone isn't great but I shot 2015 f6 and the brand new elite and obsession is the way to go.


----------



## brdymakr (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm just waiting for one of the pimps to say "_hell yeah, makes 360 IBO all day!_!!"


----------



## KO Precision (Sep 13, 2013)

Thank you sir much appreciated.


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

bullhound said:


> i'm just waiting for one of the pimps to say "_hell yeah, makes 360 ibo all day!_!!"


x10000000!


----------



## CAB007 (Nov 27, 2008)

To the top


----------



## Tipsntails7 (Feb 21, 2013)

brdymakr said:


>


That's a damn fine looking bow right there!


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

Tipsntails7 said:


> That's a damn fine looking bow right there!


Yea, I want to see a high quality photo like that of the typhoon color, it looks like it will have a lot more contrast than gunmetal.


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 15, 2002)

Here is the Realtree one that came in yesterday afternoon. It was purchased for a customer so I could not go full bore test mode yet since he was not there yesterday afternoon. We ordered 28/70 Realtree. Ordered on Thursday arrived on Tuesday. Finish is really good. The Realtree looks great. I like the Axion limb dampners. Shoots similar to the F6. To both myself and the other shop owner it felt easier to draw than an F6. Obsession bows load up early in the draw cycle. A 71 pound bow to me can feel like a truck. This one came in at 74 and I could draw it. At 70 it felt easier to get started than the F6. Once you are over the initial load up on Obsession Bows they are very easy to draw. 
The after shot is noticeably deader than the F6. Sounds odd because the F6 is a dead in the hand bow. I like the bow but yes I am an Obsession dealer. Take it for what it is worth. 

The customer wanted a QAD so we installed that and got permission to shoot it. Using a standard carbon 340 spine arrow I got a bullet hole easily. It does set up a touch wide like a lot of new bows so I had to install the spacer in the QAD to push the rest left. 

I have two kids leagues on Tuesday so I could not play a ton and again the guy that bought it wasn't there so I wasn't going to take a chance at scratching something, etc before he even saw the bow. When he arrives I will check the actual specs, draw length, a to a, brace, etc. and do some speed tests. We shot a super heavy arrow over the chrono and at 28/70 got 289/290ish. I know every one is sitting on pins and needles waiting on speed numbers and I am giving you nothing. Personally I think it will be a 350 bow. Just based on some very quick numbers we ran. But I did all this at closing time after teaching two separate kids leagues. Hopefully the owner will show up today and we can get some serious numbers. 

Overall impression- I like it a lot. I am not looking for the fastest bow in the world. I want shootable speed and this bow has it in spades.


----------



## Otdrsman85 (Dec 31, 2003)

Impressive release to say the least If they can keep up on orders and keep wait times under 8ish weeks they will gain some market share.


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 15, 2002)

Forgot photos


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Bow Only said:


> They have warranty parts and will take care of their customers.


Ok... But you said they have no more risers.

What if a warranty issue comes up and they need a riser or other part they do not have since they have their own cnc machines etc... Will they cut new or do what for example bowtech does and offer the customer a new bow?


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 15, 2002)

They have their own CNC machines and can build whatever they need.


----------



## Bow Only (Feb 1, 2004)

enkriss said:


> Ok... But you said they have no more risers.
> 
> What if a warranty issue comes up and they need a riser or other part they do not have since they have their own cnc machines etc... Will they cut new or do what for example bowtech does and offer the customer a new bow?


They still have the programs and can cut what they need.


----------



## Meat Missle (Oct 23, 2009)

Whatcamo is pictured. I like it


----------



## Meat Missle (Oct 23, 2009)

Nvm I see


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

This is a K34.


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

That kryptec looks awesome in person, that bow is growing on me. Why the addition of the metal extension on the string stop? vs. just a carbon rod? Looks a little tacky, could it be replaced with their previous string stops?


----------



## ncsurr (Nov 14, 2015)

Ordered an M6 today! I'm a T-Rex and only have a 26.5 draw length but will shoot it through the chrono as soon as it comes in. I was told 1.5 weeks.


----------



## bhunter23 (Jun 8, 2012)

Brian from GA said:


> Here is the Realtree one that came in yesterday afternoon. It was purchased for a customer so I could not go full bore test mode yet since he was not there yesterday afternoon. We ordered 28/70 Realtree. Ordered on Thursday arrived on Tuesday. Finish is really good. The Realtree looks great. I like the Axion limb dampners. Shoots similar to the F6. To both myself and the other shop owner it felt easier to draw than an F6. Obsession bows load up early in the draw cycle. A 71 pound bow to me can feel like a truck. This one came in at 74 and I could draw it. At 70 it felt easier to get started than the F6. Once you are over the initial load up on Obsession Bows they are very easy to draw.
> The after shot is noticeably deader than the F6. Sounds odd because the F6 is a dead in the hand bow. I like the bow but yes I am an Obsession dealer. Take it for what it is worth.
> 
> The customer wanted a QAD so we installed that and got permission to shoot it. Using a standard carbon 340 spine arrow I got a bullet hole easily. It does set up a touch wide like a lot of new bows so I had to install the spacer in the QAD to push the rest left.
> ...


which bow are we talking about here


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

Love these new bows except some of the models have cams that look like really old Strother cams and it bugs me so much I am not sue I can get past it, as stupid as that sounds. I really am liking the phoenix xl but those darn cams. I hope it blows me away the way it shoots.


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

ncsurr said:


> Ordered an M6 today! I'm a T-Rex and only have a 26.5 draw length but will shoot it through the chrono as soon as it comes in. I was told 1.5 weeks.


I hope it's not closer to 15 weeks instead of 1.5...I hope I'm wrong tho for your sake! If turn around times are dramatically decreased this year, I may try one out.


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

^ my lethal force took over 15 weeks. That's was in 2012. My f6 was 13. I gained about two weeks in that many years. Heard "two more weeks" many times for both. 

If they got it down to just a few weeks, that'd be huge!


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

trucker3573 said:


> Love these new bows except some of the models have cams that look like really old Strother cams and it bugs me so much I am not sue I can get past it, as stupid as that sounds. I really am liking the phoenix xl but those darn cams. I hope it blows me away the way it shoots.


Come on truck...you're going to let the look of the cam (heck, in some ways they look like about 50 other cams I've seen) hold you back? You'll get over it in due time! :wink:


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Not getting much in the way of real results from people yet on these. Want to see more speed numbers to see if they are hitting or not (especially on the defcon m7). Bring on the details boys!


----------



## BlackSunshyne (Sep 27, 2012)

Ubet28 said:


> This is a K34.


Not quite there on the speed is it? If the 344 gr is fletched it's what 20 grains or more under that bare? Not terrible though. Maybe with a little more tuning it would be right on it.


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 15, 2002)

The one we ordered was a Defcon 6 28/70. Sorry. I had a post a page or two back answered the "it'll take two years to get it" posts. 

Real world hunting speeds that I got on this Defcon 6 again at 28/70. The customer's arrowed weighed a touch less than 400 grs. I didn't put it on a grain scale. But he got 307 to 310 with a peep, d-loop etc. My simple math that comes up to about 345 to 350 real world IBO. 

The important thing to me as a shop owner is that it tuned super easy and with a little coaching the customer, who is a bowhunter only, was able to stay in the white of a 5-spot target from 20 yards for his last 10 to 12 shots once we got him sighted in. A lot of those were in the X. 

When a customer asks to shoot through the chrono I always tell them they do not really want to because I have never had one person shoot through a chrono and be really happy with the results. I had a guy with a 31" draw length shoot over IBO with his bow and he was not happy. 

The bow is a shooter with pretty good speed. Will it hit 360? doubtful


----------



## GMC46514 (Dec 15, 2014)

Brian from GA said:


> The one we ordered was a Defcon 6 28/70. Sorry. I had a post a page or two back answered the "it'll take two years to get it" posts.
> 
> Real world hunting speeds that I got on this Defcon 6 again at 28/70. The customer's arrowed weighed a touch less than 400 grs. I didn't put it on a grain scale. But he got 307 to 310 with a peep, d-loop etc. My simple math that comes up to about 345 to 350 real world IBO.
> 
> ...


That's kind of disappointing. anyone else actually shot a 30" dl 70lb defcon 6with an ibo arrow


----------



## bhunter23 (Jun 8, 2012)

Brian from GA said:


> The one we ordered was a Defcon 6 28/70. Sorry. I had a post a page or two back answered the "it'll take two years to get it" posts.
> 
> Real world hunting speeds that I got on this Defcon 6 again at 28/70. The customer's arrowed weighed a touch less than 400 grs. I didn't put it on a grain scale. But he got 307 to 310 with a peep, d-loop etc. My simple math that comes up to about 345 to 350 real world IBO.
> 
> ...


thanks for the info, glad to hear that it tuned super easy


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Really hoping the DefCon will hit rated speed but I doubt it will. I'm really liking the looks/specs of the K32 myself. Looks like a killer hunting rig!


----------



## gtownreb (Aug 7, 2014)

Has anyone gotten one in Kryptek typhoon? I've seen the highlander and it's awesome but I'm really interested in the typhoon


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

Brian from GA said:


> The one we ordered was a Defcon 6 28/70. Sorry. I had a post a page or two back answered the "it'll take two years to get it" posts.
> 
> Real world hunting speeds that I got on this Defcon 6 again at 28/70. The customer's arrowed weighed a touch less than 400 grs. I didn't put it on a grain scale. But he got 307 to 310 with a peep, d-loop etc. My simple math that comes up to about 345 to 350 real world IBO.
> 
> ...


hate to say it but those speeds are close to what I expected, based off historical data.


----------



## KMiha (Jan 8, 2015)

Bullhound said:


> hate to say it but those speeds are close to what I expected, based off historical data.


I'd take it. May not hit advertised speeds, but that's plenty fast for me.


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

KMiha said:


> I'd take it. May not hit advertised speeds, but that's plenty fast for me.


and I wouldn't blame ya! It is good speed but I've grown tired if the OB BS. If it ain't rainin' don't piss down my back and tell me it is. Maybe these will show the advertised speed as a hole, but..............................


----------



## bhunter23 (Jun 8, 2012)

bdymakr posted one that was only a few off, and that was with a heavier 396 gr arrow. 28.5 DL @ 70 lbs, it was hitting 321 fps.I think it was something like 6-7 fps off. I will take that any day.


----------



## KMiha (Jan 8, 2015)

Bullhound said:


> and I wouldn't blame ya! It is good speed but I've grown tired if the OB BS. If it ain't rainin' don't piss down my back and tell me it is. Maybe these will show the advertised speed as a hole, but..............................


I concur. I wouldn't consider ordering one until I start seeing the order times decrease dramatically. And I do not mean one person here and there gets there's within a couple weeks. I need to see dozens, upon dozens of people get their bows in less than 8 weeks for me to consider ordering one.

The Defcon M-7 does catch my eye though.


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

Bullhound said:


> hate to say it but those speeds are close to what I expected, based off historical data.


Yup....my math puts it right at 345 FPS. 7FPS behind their rated speed. Plenty fast of course.

Personally, I'd rather have them say up to 345FPS. If the bow comes in hot, GREAT! But if they're coming in 5-7FPS slow....not so great.


----------



## ncsurr (Nov 14, 2015)

gtownreb said:


> Has anyone gotten one in Kryptek typhoon? I've seen the highlander and it's awesome but I'm really interested in the typhoon


I ordered a M6 in this pattern yesterday and was told 1.5 weeks.


----------



## gtownreb (Aug 7, 2014)

ncsurr said:


> I ordered a M6 in this pattern yesterday and was told 1.5 weeks.


Would love to see pics when it comes in


----------



## ncsurr (Nov 14, 2015)

gtownreb said:


> Would love to see pics when it comes in


I've got my fingers crossed I'll have it by Thanksgiving but with the horror stories from last year who knows for sure. The shop I ordered from said they have ordered 2 2016 obsessions and had both in less than a week. We'll see I guess.


----------



## Bowfreak (Jul 23, 2002)

Ordered Monday and got them today. K34 and M6


----------



## gtownreb (Aug 7, 2014)

ncsurr said:


> I've got my fingers crossed I'll have it by Thanksgiving but with the horror stories from last year who knows for sure. The shop I ordered from said they have ordered 2 2016 obsessions and had both in less than a week. We'll see I guess.


Well i have always been a mathews person but since the Heli-m i haven't liked the look of one yet and while performance and feel are most important im not gonna buy a bow i don't like the look of,now since it seems it's all going split limb and dual cam im on the fence about getting a new bow or stick with my Reezen but I've heard alot of good (minus the inflated ibo) from obsession and that damn defcon 6 is just screaming my name


----------



## ncsurr (Nov 14, 2015)

The Halon 6 shot nice too but the looks and lighter weight feel of the obsession won out.


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

gtownreb said:


> Well i have always been a mathews person but since the Heli-m i haven't liked the look of one yet and while performance and feel are most important im not gonna buy a bow i don't like the look of,now since it seems it's all going split limb and dual cam im on the fence about getting a new bow or stick with my Reezen but I've heard alot of good (minus the inflated ibo) from obsession and that damn defcon 6 is just screaming my name


If you've not shot an Obsession bow, I would highly recommend you try one out at least. They are a pleasure to shoot.


----------



## gtownreb (Aug 7, 2014)

The biggest issue for me is the closest Obsession dealer is atleast 2.5-3 hours away and im not gonna buy a bow before i shoot it


----------



## triumph (Dec 24, 2009)

Ordered def con 6 less than two weeks my dealer received it today. Major turn around from last year.
Did not order black limbs though,still deciding.


----------



## triumph (Dec 24, 2009)

What do you guys think Camo or black limbs


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Black all day long


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

camo all day....... 

sorry, couldn't resist!


----------



## Dirt Dawg (Apr 10, 2007)

triumph said:


> What do you guys think Camo or black limbs


I like the look of the black limbs. I just ordered my Defcon 6 in Kryptek typhon riser with black limbs. Hopefully it'll be here soon.


----------



## utprizewire (Dec 23, 2012)

Black limbs and it aint even close!!
I want more info on the K34. If anyone would let me know it would be appreciated.
Thanks,
UT


----------



## dper (Mar 16, 2013)

triumph said:


> What do you guys think Camo or black limbs


The Black limbs look really good to me. Congrats on the new bow!


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

That bow looks sick. I like the black limbs!


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Riser is way better.


----------



## gtownreb (Aug 7, 2014)

I like camo limbs, i just really like my riser and limbs to match


----------



## jose logan (Sep 30, 2012)

Black limbs for sure


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

Like the black


----------



## Self-Guided (Jul 23, 2013)

Black limbs look sweet. Looking for more on the K34 also.


----------



## jose logan (Sep 30, 2012)

Are there any reviews on the m7?


----------



## kentwood1 (Jul 5, 2009)

I just discovered I have an Obsession dealer 20 miles away. I really want to shoot one. So many choices, don't know where to start. I currently have a Bowtech Insanity cpx and a Mathews Z7. Thinking of upgrading the Z7.


----------



## USMCKoontz (Jul 26, 2014)

Bullhound said:


> and I wouldn't blame ya! It is good speed but I've grown tired if the OB BS. If it ain't rainin' don't piss down my back and tell me it is. Maybe these will show the advertised speed as a hole, but..............................


You must really be tired with Mathews then  They usually dont make their Listed FPS and most of them are like 1/4 to 1/2 long on the listed draw length


----------



## USMCKoontz (Jul 26, 2014)

triumph said:


> What do you guys think Camo or black limbs


Do both  Get the AP Black Camo  If I order an Obsession this year thats what I am going with


----------



## Dinsogna (Aug 25, 2015)

Never shot one but I would give one a try.


----------

